# Why Do They Wear Ties at L&M?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Always seems so weird. Like maybe put the band instrument guy in a tie but drums?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Like maybe put the band instrument guy in a tie but drums?


Clip on


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with looking professional at work.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

The owners believe in a professional work environment, so employees have to either wear a company shit with black pants or if they choose not to wear a company shirt it must be a collared shit with a tie.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> ....company *shit....*


Typo?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Nothing wrong with looking professional at work.


Yup. I remember when they implemented that policy there was a lot of complaining from the employees and lots of mocking from other music stores. Those other music stores mostly don't exist anymore. Not saying that there is a direct cause and effect, but there is something about dressing up a bit that brings out the professionalism in most people - it's certainly not going to cost you business to dress a bit sharper.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Some nice pants and a collared golf style shirt would be plenty. I want my lawyer, accountant and mayor to wear a suit, not my guitar and car salesman.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like it. They're selling guitars and amps that cost thousands, they look the part.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I like it. They're selling guitars and amps that cost thousands, they look the part.


They may look the part but they sure don't get paid the part. Car salesmen and people working at the Brick or Leon's dress up but you certainly cannot call them professional.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Who cares......


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Pall bearers for your bank account.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It would be better if they wore lab coats.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Why not? It's about the same as the "uniforms" that people who work at Wally World and McD's and a lot of other places wear. That's what the company wants.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

At least you can find them by their uniform, unlike most stores where they look like anyone else and don't offer to help you.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It does matter what you wear. Years ago I used to wear black slacks, a white shirt and a black leather vest when playing. I stopped when a few people would ask me for a beer while I was on a break. They thought I was the waiter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ties and by extension, suits, are becoming less and less the norm. I guess that's fairly obvious.

I used to wear a suit at least once a week. Over the years that declined to once a month or so and now it's actually looking like once or twice a year.

I still wear one in Japan every year, but almost never in Detroit or Nashville.

Definitely NEVER in Mexico.

It used to be considered a show of respect to a customer if you showed up in a suit and tie, even though they were most likely wearing a polo shirt and khakis.

Now I get the impression they see a suit and think "Lawyer" or something like that.

It creates divisions.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Yup. I remember when they implemented that policy there was a lot of complaining from the employees and lots of mocking from other music stores. Those other music stores mostly don't exist anymore. Not saying that there is a direct cause and effect, but there is something about dressing up a bit that brings out the professionalism in most people - it's certainly not going to cost you business to dress a bit sharper.



I'd be more impressed if the knew more about the products they were selling.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd be more impressed if the knew more about the products they were selling.


Yes, some stores are a gong show - it's not just that they don't know, but they make stuff up. Fortunately, the store I go to most often is well run and the staff are both knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mom leaving her kids for lessons wants to see respectable young men and women, not red eyed hooligans with beer breath....

You're less likely to haggle with a well dressed person....

Customers can spot the sales person quickly....

Employees can wear the same clothes everyday and no one is going to think they live in a box under the bridge down by the river.....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Yup. I remember when they implemented that policy there was a lot of complaining from the employees and lots of mocking from other music stores. Those other music stores mostly don't exist anymore. Not saying that there is a direct cause and effect, but there is something about dressing up a bit that brings out the professionalism in most people - it's certainly not going to cost you business to dress a bit sharper.


Buying out all the good local shops also helps.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd be more impressed if the knew more about the products they were selling.


They are sure good at making up complete bullshit to tell newbs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Even while working from home, when I attend any video meeting, I put a company jersey on. It's a Japanese company and we all wear a uniform.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I don know...

Buying music stuff in a store from sales staff that doesn't have bone in thru the nose and ear lobes hanging on they're shoulders with 49 piecing in the face just doesn't seem right ! 

I'm making a joke on this but for real, Steve`s daughter opened up her own store and by far her best sales guy had so many piercing's that it was scary the first time around... great guy and musician, he really knew his stuff.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Even while working from home, when I attend any video meeting, I put a company jersey on. It's a Japanese company and we all wear a uniform.


I wear a speedo under my desk.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I work for my wife...

So basically, I`m always nude !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

player99 said:


> It would be better if they wore lab coats.


there once was a time when psychologists/psychiatrists would wear lab coats in their practices...presumably as a symbol of authority....not like they were going to spill anything on themselves other than their coffee.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Ties and by extension, suits, are becoming less and less the norm. I guess that's fairly obvious.
> 
> I used to wear a suit at least once a week. Over the years that declined to once a month or so and now it's actually looking like once or twice a year.
> 
> ...


I found when i used to visit customers/prospects with a blue collar or union segment of their business, if you wore a suit, youd get bad looks from the guys on the floor.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> At least you can find them by their uniform, unlike most stores where they look like anyone else and don't offer to help you.


Most of the big stores I go to here they wear uniforms and I'd say 98% of the stores big and small use name tags. It seems tho that a lot of the time when I go into an l&m no one bothers to help me. 


pat6969 said:


> Some nice pants and a collared golf style shirt would be plenty. I want my lawyer, accountant and mayor to wear a suit, not my guitar and car salesman.


Monday thru Friday between 8 am and 4:30 pm that describes a lot of people in the stores downtown around here, that are customers.


Frenchy99 said:


> I don know...
> 
> Buying music stuff in a store from sales staff that doesn't have bone in thru the nose and ear lobes hanging on they're shoulders with 49 piecing in the face just doesn't seem right !
> 
> I'm making a joke on this but for real, Steve`s daughter opened up her own store and by far her best sales guy had so many piercing's that it was scary the first time around... great guy and musician, he really knew his stuff.


When was the last time you walked into any kind of store and some of the employees didn't have some sort of visible ink?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd be more impressed if the knew more about the products they were selling.


*they

I was one of “them”.
We were asked to have a broad knowledge about all products.
Specialize in their field (drums, recording , keys, band, etc..)

New product training was lacking from reps & distributors. By the time reps did come in, we’d have had the product at least 3-6 months.

As a veteran rigger/roadie/grip/spot for Frontier Touring Co, (Australia) I took my job in rentals quite seriously.

So, yes, I take a bit of offence to your statement there “guitarman2”.

if you wish to contact me via PM, please do.

@davetcan, sorry, he hit first.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Now I get the impression they see a suit and think "Lawyer" or something like that.


Awhile back I was walking from the parking lot to my office building and wearing a black Stetson, leather vest, jeans, denim shirt and boots. Some guy asked me if I was a lawyer; I said no and kept going .. lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> *they
> 
> I was one of “them”.
> We were asked to have a broad knowledge about all products.
> ...



As always there are exceptions to the rule. As well my hit wasn't against the rental guys where maybe knowledgeable staff were more plentiful. I don't know I didn't deal with them much. If I needed to rent something I knew what I wanted and didn't need their breadth of knowledge. 
I was directing my comment towards the general sales staff on the floor. My experiences are much like others who commented, that they make shit up as they go. As for the excuse that product training was lacking from reps and distributors, well thats just an excuse. I don't think anyone is expecting sales staff to know everything. But you should know what you've had on the floor for a long time. There are plenty of in depth reviews and information on the Internet. This is how I know what I need before even going in to the music store. If the sales staff had any pride in their jobs they'd at least know what I know due to the widely available Internet info. They should atleast be able to carry on a gear conversation and be able to keep up. I suspect most of them put in their hours and go home and don't think about it anymore. Many of the sales staff seem like they just don't care. I've dealt with Long and Mcquade for about 36 years so, no not everyone is like that. I've run in to some knowledgable staff. But its not the majority.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Because ........... Brian Epstein. If not for him, all those employees would be wearing black leather.













bzrkrage said:


> As a veteran rigger/roadie/grip/spot for Frontier Touring Co, (Australia) I took my job in rentals quite seriously.


Did you have any dealing with Australian Monitor (amp company). They offered me a job once.


Also, I agree with your post. I, too, was in that business. Not as easy as it looks - and so easy to complain about the five or six staff that don't know everything about every instrument ever made everywhere in the world. I remember coming up to speed pretty quickly on trumpet, flute, sax, clarinet, trombone, violin, cello, drums, cymbals, PA, recording gear, keyboards, but less quickly on didgeridoo and bassoon. There's only so much space in the ol' noggin.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> but less quickly on didgeridoo and bassoon.



Man, I`m happy I didnt have to deal with you back then !!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Australian Monitor (amp company)


Not with them, but used their power amps. Banks of MOSFET racks in roadcases. Clean, lighter than the opposition.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I never noticed that they wear ties. I've always found their staff to be helpful and I know what I want when I go in so never a problem. "Have you got one of these, is it new in a box, ok I'll take it."


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> *they
> 
> I was one of “them”.
> We were asked to have a broad knowledge about all products.
> ...


You were better than many at that.

Actually I find L&M has more knowledgable people than other stores.
Once at another local one I almost broke out laughing one time at what I heard a salesman tell a customer.
I did later make a comment to correct the statement, in a nice way


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Something to wipe the MacDonald's french fry grease off their fingers after lunch?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Something to wipe the MacDonald's french fry grease off their fingers after lunch?


Oh, come on! Wendy’s Pete! WENDY’S!!


----------

